# [Emerge] errore "emerge dvdrip" (transcode)

## bld

Salve, sto cercando di installare dvdrip da tre giorni a questa parte senza successo, ho cambiato gcc passando ad ACCEPT_KEYWORDS versione 3.3.5 ecco l'errore

```

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -finline-limit-200 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_GNU_SOURCE -pipe  -o libaviplay.la -rpath /usr/lib -release 0.7 -version-info 0:41:0 codeckeeper.lo Uncompressed.lo aviplay/libaviplay.la  aviread/libaviread.la  aviwrite/libaviwrite.la  common/libcommon.la  subtitle/libsubtitle.la  video/libvideo.la -lpthread -lnsl -ldl

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make[2]: *** [libaviplay.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1/work/avifile-0.7-0.7.41/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1/work/avifile-0.7-0.7.41/lib'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 139, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ho fatto il fix per la nuova versione di gcc,  fix_libtool_files.sh gcc-3.3.5 ma niente da fare  :Sad:  sempre lo stesso errore!

anche la seguente libreria e' installata

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.3.4
> ...

 

Non so piu che fare  :Sad:  qualcuno mi ha detto di fare emerge -e world.. ma e' proprio necessario ricompilare tutto solo per aver cambiato gcc?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciarlo cosi'

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a lanciarlo cosi'
> 
> ```
> # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
> ```
> ...

 

grazie sempra che funzioni  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

Pensavo che fosse finita, invece ora ho un altro problema con transcode. L'errore credo che sia di natura diversa questa volta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (cd .libs && rm -f filter_preview.la && ln -s ../filter_preview.la filter_preview.la)
> 
> if /bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I../.. -I. -I../.. -I. -I./ -I../../src -I../ -I../../ -I./../../src -I./../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT     -D_REENTRANT -DMOD_PATH=\"/usr/lib/transcode\" -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 -O3 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -MT filter_pv.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/filter_pv.Tpo" \
> ...

 

Ho provato a compilare trancose anche senza CFLAGS pero niente da fare l'errore e' sempre lo stesso.  :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

prova a emergerlo così:

```
USE='3dnow mmx' emerge transcode
```

----------

## bld

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> prova a emergerlo così:
> 
> ```
> USE='3dnow mmx' emerge transcode
> ```
> ...

 

niente da fare sempre lo stesso errore, ho provato ad emergere anche la versione 0.14 senza successo pero  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Ma che CFLAGS usi?

----------

## Josuke

curioso..per me ha funzionato..prova allora a togliere tutte le cflags...nei vari post è suggerita anche questa soluzione

----------

## bld

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma che CFLAGS usi?

 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

queste, non credo siano molto agressive. Ho provato varie volte senza, ho datto un ogghiata anche a bugs.gentoo.org ma senza trovare soluzioni che funzionano per moi.

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

----------

## bld

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova ad usare
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

insomma.. niente da fare, cmq grazie ragazzi.. anche senza transcode ce la faro a sopravivere hehe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I../.. -I. -I../.. -I. -I./ -I../../src -I../ -I../../ -I./../../src -I./../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -D_REENTRANT -DMOD_PATH=\"/usr/lib/transcode\" -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 -O3 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -MT filter_pv.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/filter_pv.Tpo -c filter_pv.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/filter_pv.o
> 
> In file included from filter_pv.c:47:
> ...

 

----------

## gutter

Ma che versione che versione stai cercando di installare?

Io ho la 0.6.11 e non ho incontrato alcun problema nella compilazione.

----------

## Josuke

direi la 0.6.11

```
!!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-0.6.11 failed. 
```

Io comunque ho messo su la 0.6.14

```
*  media-video/transcode

      Latest version available: 0.6.14

      Latest version installed: 0.6.14

      Size of downloaded files: 2,553 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.transcoding.org

      Description: video stream processing tool

      License:     GPL-2

```

Prova con quella con le use che ti ho suggerito prima..magari così va

----------

## nikolis

ciao ragazzi a me dvdrip non funziona bene.......... 

 sia divx sia ffmpeg e xvid lavorano con 17-25fps/sec. (a win 70-90fps). 

 a alla fine dell lavoro trovo solo un avi da 15k.......cioè niente.

----------

## fabius

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I../.. -I. -I../.. -I. -I./ -I../../src -I../ -I../../ -I./../../src -I./../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -D_REENTRANT -DMOD_PATH=\"/usr/lib/transcode\" -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 -O3 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -MT filt/usr/lib/Server/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.her_pv.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/filter_pv.Tpo -c filter_pv.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/filter_pv.o
> 
> In file included from filter_pv.c:47:
> ...

 

Come mai non hai il file /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h installato da xorg (che si trova anche in /usr/lib/Server/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h)?

----------

## Xet

proprio oggi ho avuto lo stesso problema (il primo errore di compilazione)

```

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la

```

semplicemente guardando un pò le directory presenti...

ho fatto un symlink col nome richiesto dall'ebuild alla cartella realmente presente...

```

Ulisse xet # ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/

total 3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  768 Jul 15  2004 3.3.3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  992 Nov 23 20:22 3.4.2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 1024 Apr 16 18:42 3.4.3-20050110

Ulisse xet # #ln -sf /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/ /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3

Ulisse xet # ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/

total 3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  768 Jul 15  2004 3.3.3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  992 Nov 23 20:22 3.4.2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   46 May 13 22:47 3.4.3 -> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 1024 Apr 16 18:42 3.4.3-20050110

```

tutto sta nel nome della directory diverso da quello voluto dall'ebuild.

update: finito di testare k3b e pare funzionare benissimo anche con la compilazione hackerata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cotlod

Io ho un problema simile ma nella compilazione del pacchetto nvidia-settings.

Premetto che ho già installato i driver nvidia masked (quelli testati non funzionavano bene, questi pare di si).

Per rammentarvi, l'errore è: ... X11/extensions/Xvlib.h: No such file or directory

Le dipendenze le ha compilate tranquillamente ma mi si ferma proprio qui, oltretutto nei precedenti post non mi sembra venga affrontato questo problema in particolare quindi...aiuto!  :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie

----------

